# Mazuri



## Traveller (Apr 1, 2009)

Looking for a source of Mazuri Tortoise Diet in Ontario, Canada.
I can get it in huge bags that I would never use up, so am 
looking for only 1-2 pounds.
Thanks


----------



## JourneyTort (Apr 1, 2009)

Traveller said:


> Looking for a source of Mazuri Tortoise Diet in Ontario, Canada.
> I can get it in huge bags that I would never use up, so am
> looking for only 1-2 pounds.
> Thanks



You can get a similar type of food in Ontario in small containers and depending what kind of tort you have it comes in Grassland or Rain Forest blends made by Zoomed and the ingredients on this are comparable to Mazuri and depending on opinions some people prefer this to Mazuri. You can try this food. My torts don't thank me for it but it is worth buying a small container to try it out to see if your torts will even eat it.

Here are the ingredients of Grassland:

Ingredients: Sun-cured Oat Hay, Sun-cured Timothy Hay, Soybean Hulls, Wheat Middlings, Sun-cured Alfalfa Meal, Whole Ground Wheat, Escarole, Endive, Calcium Carbonate, Monocalcium Phosphate, Dicalcium Phosphate, Yeast Culture, Dandelion Greens (Dried), Sodium Bicarbonate, Soy Lecithin, Direct-Fed Microorganisms (Heat Stable Cultures of Lactobacillus acidophilus, Lactobacillus casai, Bifidobacterium bifidum, Enterococcus faecium, Aspergillus oryzae), Yeast Extract, Hydrated Sodium Calcium Aluminosilicate, Garlic Extract, Anise Extract, Cassia Extract (Chinese), Ginger Extract, Horseradish Extract, Juniper Extract, Natural Flavoring, Marigold (Petal Extract), Yucca schidigera (Whole Plant Powder), L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (Source of Stabilized Vitamin C), Zinc Methionine Complex, Selenium Yeast, Vitamin E Supplement, Mixed Tocopherols, Rosemary Extract, Ascorbic Acid, Citric Acid, Lecithin, Silicon Dioxide, Choline Chloride, Vitamin A Supplement (Retinyl Acetate), Vitamin D3 Supplement, Niacin Supplement, d-Calcium Pantothenate (Source of Vitamin B5), Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex (Source of Vitamin K Activity), Riboflavin Supplement (Source of Vitamin B2), Thiamine Mononitrate (Source of Vitamin B1), Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Source of Vitamin B6), Biotin, Folic Acid, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Zinc Oxide, Manganous Oxide, Ferrous Sulfate, Tribasic Copper Chloride, Calcium Iodate, and Sodium Selenite.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Apr 1, 2009)

Try Ebay as well.


----------



## Traveller (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks JourneyTort, I was aware of the Zoomed diets but was under the impression that Mazuri was a superior product? 
I'll try the Zoomed for now then I guess. I'll be feeding a leopard tort.

Tortoisenerd........I've been checking Ebay but noone seems to ship Mazuri to Canada.


----------

